# Maytag ice and water dispenser not working



## jess2g (Mar 26, 2011)

The water and ice dispenser on my Maytag fridge model MFI22AEW quit working. It still makes ice just won't dispense it, nor water. Some of the lights are out but even the lights on the panel that are on, seem to be frozen. It has a new filter. We've only had this fridge for about 3 years old.

We changed the filter, checked PSI, checked for kinks in line, tried the reset button.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

are you sure the child lock is off?


----------



## jess2g (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like a lock but, this model doesn't have one. Thanks.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah, I'm pretty sure it does have one.


----------



## jess2g (Mar 26, 2011)

*child lock*

Well, the manufacturer must have skipped over the fridge I bought, there is not a child lock on it. Unless, it's somewhere other than the control panel on the door. Where would you suggest I look for it?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

post your complete model#, what you posted is not complete. what would really be helpful would be a picture of your control panel.


----------

